# Ghostbusters: Legacy - Alte Geisterjäger haben kurze aber wichtige Rollen



## Darkmoon76 (24. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ghostbusters: Legacy - Alte Geisterjäger haben kurze aber wichtige Rollen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Ghostbusters: Legacy - Alte Geisterjäger haben kurze aber wichtige Rollen*


----------



## Schalkmund (24. Januar 2020)

... doch, schaut so aus als könnte man sich den geben.


----------



## ego1899 (24. Januar 2020)

Sieht für mich eher nach dem nächsten Ghostbusters-Flop aus.  Sicherlich nicht wie der davor, das lässt sich den Kritiken nach scheinbar kaum unterbieten, aber denke dass wahrscheinlich sehr viele auf ganzer Linie enttäuscht sein werden.


----------



## EDGamingTV (25. Januar 2020)

Ok also genau das was zu befürchten war. Damit war es das schon wieder.


----------



## Tek1978 (25. Januar 2020)

Werde ich mir anschauen, da es einfach an die 2 Teile anknüpft und nicht einfach ein schlechtes Reboot ist mit Fäkal Humor.

Ich müsste mal wieder den 1. schauen, aber hat nicht Ray ein Haus als Sicherheit angegeben wegen dem Kredit, da war doch was.

Das alte Ecto 1 ist halt immer noch das schönste.
Mir gefällt der Stil, es ist einfach nicht bunt.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (25. Januar 2020)

Denke, das ist die bessere Art, Ghostbusters zu rebooten. Obs am Ende gut wird, hängt natürlich vom Drehbuch usw. ab.


----------



## Haehnchen81 (26. Januar 2020)

Die Erwartungen sind gering, es könnte aber gut werden... es ist auch gar nicht so wichtig ob der alte Cast viel Zeit bekommt, es muss einfach alles passen und auch gekonnt und stimmig nach Ghostbusters 2 ansetzen... nicht son scheiß remake irgendwas kram sein wie der unsägliche andere Film da. Das der überhaupt Ghostbusters als Namen haben durfte war ne schande. 

Will man die Reihe wiederbeleben braucht es zwangsläufig neue Gesichter. Warum das nun Kinder sein müssen und ihre alleinerziehende Mutter, was weiß ich... aber macht man es richtig kanns was werden... 

Aber ja auch meine Skepsis ist eher groß, und ich denke nicht das ich ins kino gehen werde, dafür war der Schund des letzten Films auch einfach zu grauenvoll als das ich der Marke Ghostbusters uneingeschränkt vertrauen würde... egal ob hier nun viele der alten Macher wieder an Bord sind.


----------



## Enisra (26. Januar 2020)

ach wenn es ein paar Fragile Männchen die in gleichwertigen Frauenrollen übermacht erkennen glaube und die Macher vom Film anders sehen
aber das Problem vom letzten Film war doch dass man rumgeeiert hat mit dem Drehbuch, dass man was ganz neues machen wollte und dann doch nur billig ein Genderflipped Remake gemacht hat

Und so, wie immer: Nachdenken! Die Beschreibung ist eine Kurzzusammenfassung! Danach gehts in Ghostbusters 2 auch "nur um eine allein Erziehende Mutter und ein Gruseliges Bild"


----------

